# 

## cimi

,  , , ! 

       05.10.10,  21.01.11.   45 000.
1.         ?  ,    ,           .  45 000 : 31 ()  27 =  39 193.55  45 000 : 31 ()  21 = 30 483.87

2.     .     .
         ( .  11.11.2009): 10. _              ,  ,  12       (29,4)._

,            : 39 193.55 () + 45 000 () + 45 000 () + 30 483.87 () = 159 677.42

  : _           ,                     (29,4),      ,   ._

       = (29,4 : 31  27) + (29,4 :31  21) = 25,61 + 19,92 = 45.53

      159 677.42 : (29,4  2 + 45.53) = 159 677.42 : 104.33 = 1530.50

   9  = 1530.50  9 = 13 774.50

    ?

----------

> ,    ,           .


  ,  .  ,      ,      ,    :            



> ,            : 39 193.55 () + 45 000 () + 45 000 () + 30 483.87 () = 159 677.42


     21.01.2011      .     ,      



> 9  = 1530.50  9 = 13 774.50


     4     9,33 -    ,   , .

----------


## cimi

** ,    !

   ,     45 000 : 21  19 = 40 715.28

 ,      45 000 : 15  9 = 27 000. ?

      21.01.2011      ?     ** .       ?

----------


## cimi

:

40 715.28  + 45 000 + 45 000 = 130 715.28

       = (29,4 : 31  27) = 25,61

    130 715.28 : (29,4  2 + 25,61) = 130 715.28 : 84.41 = 1 548.57

 9,33  1 548.57 = 14 448.16

   ?

----------

.

----------

922



> 12 ** . 
>        1-  30- (31-)     (  -  28- (29-)  ).


     -    31  .         31.12.2010.

----------


## cimi

** ,   ,       100%!      ** ,       (29,4)            ,   ,    , ..   (29,4 : 31  27) = 25,61
!

----------



----------


## JuliaArt

!!!!
  !!!!!
    01.03.2010,  26.01.2011.
 14    01.03.2010 - 28.02.2011 ( 16.09.2010 - 29.09.2010)
         ?

----------

*JuliaArt*,   -     -?

----------


## JuliaArt

,   5

----------

01.03.2010-26.01.2011 = 10  25  = 11 
   28*11/12=25,67.  14.   11,67 ( 5  )

----------


## JuliaArt

01.03.2010   30.09.2010     14  ,    01.10.2010  26.01.2011

----------

14      01.03.2010-31.08.2010.   01.09.2010-26.01.2011 = 5 ,      11,67

----------


## JuliaArt

9   ,   :  01.03.2010  30.09.2010 -     14 ,     01.10.2010  26.01.2011,  3   26 , 2,33      , 3   26    4 ,  2,33   4    9,32, .. 9

----------


## JuliaArt

, ,       01.03.2010  31.08.2010 (   30.09.2010   ),      .   4   26 ,   5 
5*2,33 = 11,66, .. 12

----------

*JuliaArt*,  :     2,33     -    , -     .   2,33*12=27,96,    28.

    :
  =28*N/12,  N -    .

----------


## Vesna-S

> 4     9,33 -    ,   , .


     .      2,33  2?          ,    30  1930 .  169  .   20.04.2010 :

     :
)    12   -         ,    ,    ;
)*    24       -        ;*
)    -   ,     -        .
   ,    ,    I  .
 1.     1  1930 .   1  1931 .       9  , ..    12   -  9 ,    24      -  18 ,    -  27 ,     -  36      .

----------

*Vesna-S*,        ?

----------


## Vesna-S

!    :Smilie:

----------


## Palinna

,     27.09.11,  24.11.11.
               27.09.11  31.10.2011, ..  ,  ?

----------

> 27.09.11  31.10.2011


  :yes:           .        .

----------


## _

> 27.09.11  31.10.2011


  :yes:

----------


## Palinna

.       10.10.11,   28.11.11?     31.10.11?

----------


## _

30

----------

.

    01.06.2009    10000,00 .
  2010    28   (   01.06.09  31.05.10)
30  2011  .
        7  . 


,           12    ( 01.12.10  30.11.11)             01.06.10  31.05.11 ,       01.06.11  30.11.11  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 12    ( 01.12.10  30.11.11)


.  :yes:

----------

, .     .

    01.06.2009    10 000 .
  2010    28   (   01.06.09  31.05.10)
30  2011  .
      (  01.06.10  31.05.11)  6   (  01.06.11  30.11.11). 

/  12    ( 01.12.10  30.11.11) = 10 000 * 12 = 120 000
-     = 352,8
   = 120 000 / 352,8 = 340,14

-       01.06.10  31.05.11  = 28 
-       01.06.11  30.11.11 = 14 
   = 42 

340,14 * 42 = 14285,88      

14285,88 * 13% = 1857 -  
14285,88 - 1857 = 12428,88       


  14285,88       (  ),  (   ) ,  (  ) ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.  :yes:  (   )

----------

:Smilie:

----------

,    ...   17  2011 / 5366,67,  16  2011 /  5122,73,      2,33. 
    ! 
1.   
29.4/30*14+29.4/31*14= 27
2.   
10489,40/27=388,50
3.  
2,33*388,50=905,20
?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.




> 


.  :yes:

----------

!!!

----------

.
  .
        11.08.2011. 
 29.08.2011. -07.09.2011. - 
 08.09.11-09.09.2011. -   ( ,          )
  11.09.2011. - 08.11.2011.  .
  ,               .
  09.11.2011  20.12.2011.      .
20.12.2011             ..
    2-    +    .
     - 5 845,44.

 :
     7 . (2,33*3 (, ., .)
...= 5 845,44 /17,07 (29,4/31*18 (..  ) = 342,44
342,44*7=2 397,08 
 . - 342,44*10  (- .  21.12.2011-03.01.2012.) =3 424,40
: 
 - 2 397,08
. - 3 424,40
   ?

----------


## .

.
 18.08.2011.    23.01.2011-01.02.2012.
 01.02.2012 .
-   :
 29,4/31*14
- 29,4*4
 29,4/31*22  29,4

   6*2,33?

----------

> 29,4/31*22






> 6*2,33?


28*12/5

----------


## .

** ,        5 , ?
18.08.-17.01 = 5 .
18.01.-01.02 - 15 .  15    , ..  ?

----------

* .*,    01.02.2012  ?

----------


## .

,     23.01  01.02.   01.02.

----------

* .*, ,    6  (      14     ).    6*2,33,  28*9/12=14

----------


## .

.

----------

01  2011 .  31  2012
 01.01.12   /.
           ?

----------

,

----------

,       ,

----------

!       ,           ..2011,  10.01.2012      ,       12    -     ,          2011??

----------

, ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 105

> !       ,           ..2011,  10.01.2012      ,       12    -     ,          2011??


   ?

----------

,  ,      ,

----------

??

----------

,    :Embarrassment:

----------

!        .    /,     ,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

**,   .  :yes: 
**,      .

----------

!
       ,         9    .
 1.  -28:12*2=4,66  5 
2.    1 -12700+2721.42( )=15421.42,  
2,14*2906=63.34    5=121735.
    -   1400 ,     1400 :Frown: 9   +5  .  )=933,33
 ( 3938,77-933,33)*13%=39070.
  ,     ?

----------


## YUM

> ...
>     -   1400 ,     14009   +5  .  )=933,33
>  ( 3938,77-933,33)*13%=39070.
>   ,     ?


           ? :Hmm:

----------

> 2.    1 -12700+2721.42( )=15421.42


 



> 2,14*2906=63.34


  ?

----------


## 12

.

    19.07.2010    20000,00 .
 (23.03.12)  ,        .        19.07.10 - 18.07.11   19.07.11  23.03.12 ?

        12     ( 01.03.11  29.02.12)  = 20 000 * 12 = 240 000
-     = 352,8
   = 240 000 / 352,8 = 680,27

  ,    -    :
   19.07.10  18.07.11 = 28  
    19.07.11  23.03.12  ?

----------

28/12*8

----------


## Raspberry

*12*,  .




> 19.07.11  23.03.12  ?


: 19.07.11-19.03.12 + 4  ( , ..  15 )=8 . =28/12*8=18,67   :yes:

----------

> ,    ,   /     ?   ?
> 
>   ?


      , -2*29,6=59,2
   6350*2=12700  59,2  214,52
  214,52*5=1072,60
     ?
 ,    ,    ?
       ,      ,   ,    !

----------

29,4,   29,6

----------


## 12

,, ..    19.07.11 - 23.03.12 = 28/12*8 = 18,67  -   19 , ? 
   = 28 + 19 = 47 

680,27 * 47 = 31972,69     

31972,69 * 13% = 4157 -  
31972,69 - 4157 = 27815,69      

,

----------


## Raspberry

*12*,    .

----------


## 12

,, ..    19.07.11 - 23.03.12 = 28/12*8 = 18,67  -   19 , ? 
   = 28 + 18,67 = 46,67 

680,27 * 46,67 = 31748,20     

31748,20 * 13% = 4127 -  
31748,20 - 4127 = 27621,20      

 ?

----------


## 12

.

----------


## Raspberry

,   .   ?

----------


## 12

-

----------

!
29,6       ,    , .     4,66,
     (12700:58,8) 215,99,
  215,99*4,66=1006,51    9     6350  -2721,42 ?
    / 1400 ,  171,78,   :2721,42-171,78 +1006,51=3556,15
.

----------

> !
> 29,6       ,    , .     4,66,
>      (12700:58,8) 215,99,
>   215,99*4,66=1006,51    9     6350  -2721,42 ?
>     / 1400 ,  171,78,   :2721,42-171,78 +1006,51=3556,15
> .


,    ,     ,     :Frown: 
   , .

----------

** ,     ,   .
    ,      .

----------

!
 "     ,  .

----------


## a86

,       : 

   05.04.2011 - 12.03.2012
   (, )  : 43755,82, : 45999,7.   50000,9 .
   14   5.09.2011  18.09.2011

 :

.    .        
2000    .11    43755,82    
2000    .11    45999,7    
2000    .11    50000,9    
2000    .11    50000,9    
2000    .11    50000,9    
2000    .11    27273,22    
2012    .11    23459,66     14 
2000    .11    50000,9    
2000    .11    50000,9    
2000    .11    50000,9    
2000    .12    50000,9       
2000    .12    50000,9       
2000    .12   ????
   ????


  :

  : 16666,96
  12 .
    : 1690,98
  : 20291,83

    16666,96+20291,83 = 36958,79
 ???

----------

!       .    1  2011. 1  2012.    .        .   01.04.2011  01.03.2012.  11 .,     28 .,     11 . 11*10000=110000. - . . 29,4*11=323,4  .  110000/323,4 = 340,14.*28 = 9523,81.- 1238.    8285,81.         1      + .         .    15          .

----------

,

----------

. ,  ,      .   ,   +  - ,  ..     1      .   1 .

----------

,    13% : , , ,      .      ,      ,    .

----------

, .    ?  1          ,       .      ,       29 ,   .  ?

----------

.  1       ,     29 .   ,   .

----------

,          .     .     .       ,   .      :          ,   16.02.2012.,       ,   1   28 ,          ,   ?

----------

.         .

----------

..   :     01.04.2011.   10000.    ,   ..  1    .  16.02.2012.       .         3   , ..   .       .     ,        ?    ,   .....    01.04.2011  29.02.2012       .      ,          ,       ,   .          ,  -    .     .

----------

-    1   .          ,   1    ,          .    ,    - ,          01.04.2011  29.02.2012, ..  11 ,        28 .   ,     ,     28   1   28 ,        , 14       ,            .       26.03.2012   28 ,    .

----------

**,         2  .   1  -    1  . ,     ,       .     -

----------


## _86

...

:
. .  
2000 .11 43755,82
2000 .11 45999,7
2000 .11 50000,9
2000 .11 50000,9
2000 .11 50000,9
2000 .11 27273,22
2012 .11 23459,66  14 
2000 .11 50000,9
2000 .11 50000,9
2000 .11 50000,9
2000 .12 50000,9
2000 .12 50000,9
2000 .12 ????
   ????


  :

  : 16666,96
  12 .
    : 1690,98
  : 20291,83

    16666,96+20291,83 = 36958,79
 ???

----------

?

----------

= 1690.9*9*
 = 14
 = 1690.99 * 14 = 23673.86

_ = 50000.90 * 7/21 = 16666.9*7*

----------

! ,!      ,  .    .     ,  ,  .     .  .   2011    ,   .    2011     2012     .        ? ,  ,     .

----------

,      ,  ,   .

----------


## -

!
, ,       :Frown: ((
 01  2008 ,     2012 .
/:
 2008  - 6000  - .  10  (    )
   2009  - 7000  - .  28  (    )
   2010  - 9000  - .  28  (    )
   2011  - 10 000  - .  28  (    )
   2012   - 10 000  -   

     ,     -    ?  .

----------


## 86

, .    -    .

     14 ???

----------

!      .      .   .
    03.02.2010,   09.04.2012
 2011  3   .  .

----------

> !      .      .   .
>     03.02.2010,   09.04.2012
>  2011  3   .  .


 30000 .,   40000

----------


## echinaceabel

,   ..,  = (30000*11+ 40000)/29,4*12=1048,75
 = *-   .            02.02.2012,  +      03.02.2012  09.04.2012,   28/12*2 = 4,67,     = 1048,75*7,67 = 8043,91.      .

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

, ,    01.09.11  10.04.12.
   .
    -  
28/12*7=16,33
   16,33*     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,    01.09.11  10.04.12.
>    .
>     -  
> 28/12*7=16,33


  :yes: 



> ?


  -  ,        ,    17 .

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

> -  ,        ,    17 .


.

----------

! 
 , ,     22.04.2009,         21.05.10  21.11.2011,  !     09.12.11,     04.04.12,  . 18.04.12!          (    2010     )! 
           ? (  30  (  52),  3682 .,  9000) 
  !

----------


## grebenka

!
, ,    ?
    25  2012 .  13  2012 .    5-.     .       .

*1.*    7    + 1  + 13    = 2   .
    = 28/122 = 4,67 
,     ,     1 ?

*2.*    = (2 857,15 (  ) + 12 000 (  )) / (1  29,4 + 7  )  4,67 = 14 857,15 / 36,4  4,67 = 2 359,96
,       ?

*3.*     .
?

 .

----------

1. 4,67 
2.   ,       
3.

----------


## grebenka

> 2.   ,


 !      -   29,4      , .. 30?

----------

,       ,

----------


## grebenka

** ,   ,        ,   , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*grebenka*, ,      3-   10  922

----------


## grebenka

, -   : 29,4 / 31  7 = 6,64
!

----------


## masyndra

,  !
, ,       .  .      08.06.2013      21.07.2013. /   7599,34, /   5913,04
   :
                 (. 295). 
,   4  .
        /  -       :
   18 ,  -19 .
13512,38/37=365,20 ()
365,20*4=1460,80-.
?

----------

> ,  !
> , ,       .  .      08.06.2013      21.07.2013. /   7599,34, /   5913,04
>    :
>                  (. 295). 
> ,   4  .
>         /  -       :
>    18 ,  -19 .
> 13512,38/37=365,20 ()
> 365,20*4=1460,80-.
> ?


 
      1 ,     1   14 
      6-

----------

> 18 ,  -19 .
> 13512,38/37=365,20 ()
> 365,20*4=1460,80-.
> ?


  922

   1

----------


## Marina88

!     .     .     ?      !  =)
   01.10.2012   15.08.2013
10 - 9000 ( )
11 - 9000
12 - 9000
01 - 6600 (11 ),        9000  20000
01 - 4705,88 (4 )
02 - 20000
03- 20000
04 - 20000
05 - 20000
06 - 20000
07 - 20000
08 - 10000

----------


## 2007

> ?


       ?





> (11 )





> (4 )


  ,    ?

----------


## grebenka

,   .      ,   .

----------


## Marina88

=)
 -     /
    2/2,   5/2

----------

> =)
>  -     /
>     2/2,   5/2


 

 922,      . ,        
  ,     - /, /,   .,          /

----------


## Marina88

,    ... (((     .  ?
 - 26 .
. = 294 .
 = 158305,88/294=538,46
 = 538,46*26 = 13999,96

----------


## Marina88

- 26 .
. = 278,83 . (9.  29,4,   = 29,4/31*15 = 14,23)
 = 158305,88/278,83=567,75
 = 538,46*26 = 14761,5

----------

...    , ...   .   ?    ?   - ,  ?  .

----------


## Nikost

*Marina88*,       ,    29,4

----------


## Marina88

. 
     2/2,  11 .
     5/2,  4 .
 , ,     .
1 - 24  2/2
25-31 5/2

----------

...      .      ,        ... ...
         .
  ,     ?   ?

----------


## Marina88

,    :Big Grin: 
 ,      ? 
     .

----------

> *Marina88*,       ,    29,4


. ,      .

----------


## Marina88

29,4 =)
   =))))

----------


## Sv1

. 

   2009.,    23  2013.      01.06.2013  28.06.2013. (    )

: 29,4/31*22=20,86
             2,33/31*22=1,65

: 8000,00

: 8000/31*22=5677,42 
5677,42/20,86*1,65=449,08 ()

----------


## 2007

> 2,33/31*22=1,65
> 
> : 8000,00
> 
> : 8000/31*22=5677,42
> 5677,42/20,86*1,65=449,08 ()


    .
   .

----------


## Sv1

29.04.2009.

----------


## Sv1

.      ,          28  .         ,     .


  :
    .   8000,00.    29.04.2009.

----------

? 4  5?  2009   ?  ,   ...
     .   4    3  ...      ?.   ?   "  ...".  " ..." 22  23   ?       .

----------

+ **,    1-  28-   27   ...

----------

, , -...  ,         ? :yes:

----------


## Sv1

> + **,    1-  28-   27   ...


   27   .    1  28 !!!!!

----------

*Sv1*, 12-       , .

----------


## Sv1

> ? 4  5?  2009   ?  ,   ...
>      .   4    3  ...      ?.   ?   "  ...".  " ..." 22  23   ?       .


         ,           .       01  2013  22  2013.          .         ,      .
        22    .

----------


## Sv1

> *Sv1*, 12-       , .


1      . ..   28 .     .

----------

*Sv1*,  :



> 1-  28-   27

----------


## Sv1

> *Sv1*,  :


 1          27    . )))))))))))))))

----------

*Sv1*, ...           ?

           _2012 - _2013 ?

----------


## Sv1

01.07.2013 - 22.07.2013))))))))

: 29,4/31*22=20,86
2,33/31*22=1,65

: 8000,00

: 8000/31*22=5677,42
5677,42/20,86*1,65=449,08 ()

----------


## Sv1

> ,           .       01  2013  22  2013.          .         ,      .
>         22    .



)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Sv1

> *Sv1*, ...           ?
> 
>            _2012 - _2013 ?


       ,    .     2012 -  2013.    28  .     8000,00     . 

    .  :Frown:

----------

*Sv1*,     - , ,       ...

----------


## Sv1

:Frown:        .

----------

,            2012 ...

    , ,   ?

----------

,         ?  , .    ,   01.07   ,    01.07.12  30.06.13 (   , ,        )     ( *3*   .)   ,    



> 1


  .
  922.

----------


## Sv1

,         ?  , .    ,   01.07   ,    01.07.12  30.06.13 (   , ,        )     ( 3   .)   ,   
   Sv1  
1       
  .
  922. 

            .           01.07.2012-30.06.2013.        ?

----------

*Sv1*,       2009    ?      2009  ... 2  .

----------

2012 ?

----------

*Sv1*,   ,   .



> . 
>    2009.,    23  2013.      01.06.2013  28.06.2013. (    )
> : 29,4/31*22=20,86
>              2,33/31*22=1,65
> : 8000,00
> : 8000/31*22=5677,42 
> 5677,42/20,86*1,65=449,08 ()


    ,       . 



> 29.04.2009.


  29.04.09  .
  -    29.04.2009  28.04.2010. 28 .
 -    29.04.2010  28.04.2011.
 -    29.04.2011  28.04.2012.
 -    29.04.2012  28.04.13.
  4   28     29.04.2009  28.04.2013?
*  ?*
  22.07.13        29.04.2013  22.07.2013.     .    .
    ,  ...
  ,      - 29.04.2009 - 22.07.2013.  4    3  . 28*4=112   28/12*3=7.  119 . *  ?*
      ,     .
    12  ,  ,       .  , ,    01.07.13  30.06.13.      .           ,    . ,    .   ,  ,          ().
**  .   .           .   ,    .  ,        .  .
 ,    ,       ,    10   -    .
   ,  22.07,  09.09. -   ? :Wow:

----------


## Sv1

> *Sv1*,   ,   .
> 
>     ,       . 
> 
>   29.04.09  .
>   -    29.04.2009  28.04.2010. 28 .
>  -    29.04.2010  28.04.2011.
>  -    29.04.2011  28.04.2012.
>  -    29.04.2012  28.04.13.
> ...


C     .    ,      ,   .          .         ,   .            .   .

----------

2012 ?  ...

----------


## Sv1

> 2012 ?  ...


   .  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Sv1

,    . :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  .

----------

-  ... ...

----------

> 01.07.2013 - 22.07.2013))))))))
> 
> : 29,4/31*22=20,86
> 2,33/31*22=1,65
> 
> : 8000,00
> 
> : 8000/31*22=5677,42
> 5677,42/20,86*1,65=449,08 ()


   01.07.13  22.07.13   1  .
 -     01.07.12  30.06.13  .    0.   ? 29-30 ...    ?
.    ,    . 27  ,  30-27=3  . 29,4/30*3=2,94.
 8000*11=88000 - .
 29,4*11+2,94=326,34
 88000/326,34=269,66
1   -  269,66
        ,    ,  - ...




> : 8000/31*22=5677,42
> 5677,42/20,86*1,65=449,08 ()


  ...  ?  ?!    ?!
  8000/23*15=*347,83**15=5217,45

----------


## Sv1

> -  ... ...


,          ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

> ,    ,  - ...


*Sv1*, , .   !  :Wink:

----------

_2012 - _2013

               ,    ,       ...

----------


## Sv1

.   )))))))))))))))))))))     .

----------

-       ?  -        ...   ,     1  -   ... 

     29.04.09 - 23.07.13       7  ,    1.65

----------


## Sv1

20,8645=29,4*0+29,4/31*22

     = 272.11 . (     (96 000.00 .) /       (352.8 .))
     = 816.33 . (     (272.11 .) X   ,     (3 .)

----------

*Sv1*,  ...       ()      12*8000,    12*29.4,      _2013     ,  ...

             ,    29.4*3/30 = 2.94,    8000  29.4 ...

         ,        3  28/12*3 = 7 ?

----------

,  ...  :Frown:    922 ?
*Sv1*,     ...    ,   .   ,    ,      0  ?  -   ,     922? :Wow:

----------


## 2007

:Silly: 

*Sv1*,       .   922





> (96 000.00 .


      352,8 -   .
   ,  *12  29*12.     ,

----------


## echinaceabel

-...       ... :Wink:

----------


## Marina88

!     
   16.01.2013.  12000,     13000.     01.10.2013  14 .   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   .  ,  .

----------


## 2007

> !     
>    16.01.2013.  12000,     13000.     01.10.2013  14 .   .


((/      )*13/12+/      )/(29,4*8+29,4/31*16)*14

----------


## nika-zinoveva

,
    .    02.07.12.      .   05.10.13-01.11.13    28 .  3000 (0,5 )   .  2   17.01.13-14.02.13   15.02.13-01.03.13
/ 12- 12  3000
13 /1058,82
 -  
 / 2850
-  3000
 ( / 12-13)
=3000*10+1058/ (29,4*10+29,4(31-15)/31+29,4(28-28)/28=100,46
-28*100,46=2812,88

?

----------


## 2007

> =3000*10+1058/ (29,4*10+29,4(31-15)/31+29,4(28-28)/28=100,46


=3000*10+1058+*2850*/ (29,4*10+29,4/31*16+*29,4/31*30*)=

----------


## nika-zinoveva

> =3000*10+1058+*2850*/ (29,4*10+29,4/31*16+*29,4/31*30*)=


 2850 (      , )
    29,4/31*30   ,?
     ,              
   :
=3000*9+1058+2850/ (29,4*9+29,4/31*16+29,4/31*30+0)=30908/308,22=100,28
?

----------


## 2007

> :
> =3000*9+1058+2850/ (29,4*9+29,4/31*16+29,4/31*30+0)








> 29,4/31*30  ,?

----------


## Marina88

"   16.01.2013.  12000,     13000.     01.10.2013  14 .   . "
          .   :
1.      
    ,  ,        1,08
 = 103800/8/29,4 = 441,33
 = 441,33*14 6178,62
2.    
 = 110280/9/29,4 = 416,78
 = 416,78*14 = 5834,92

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "   16.01.2013.  12000,     13000.     01.10.2013  14 .   . "


    ,

----------


## 860

, 
    20  2013 ( 30 .)      17 . 17      .     ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

922

----------


## Marina88

> ,


"   16.01.2013.  12000,     13000.     01.10.2013  14 .   . "

    ,  ,        1,08
/ = 110280
  ,       : 29,4 .  8 . + 29,4 . / 31   12 . = 246,58
 = 110280/246,58 = 447,24 
 = 14*447,24 = 6261,36

 ?

----------


## Nikost

> "   16.01.2013.  12000,     13000.     01.10.2013  14 .   . "
> 
>     ,  ,        1,08
> / = 110280
>   ,       : 29,4 .  8 . + 29,4 . / 31   12 . = 246,58
>  = 110280/246,58 = 447,24 
>  = 14*447,24 = 6261,36
> 
>  ?


      ?

----------


## Marina88



----------


## Elen Pogosyan

...    01.09.2013  10.12.2013.   10.12.2013.    3.. (32,33=6.99.   7.)
.  (10.000  10.000  10.000   3 182 .  33182.) 

 10.000   29.4
 10.000   29.4
 10.000   29.4
 3 182 7 . 10. (29.4 /3110)= 9.48. 

 33.182 / 97.68. 339.70   339.70  7.= 2 377.90   ...

----------


## Nikost

*Elen Pogosyan*,

----------


## Elen Pogosyan

30000 / 88.2 (29.43) = 340.13 
340.13  7. 2 380.91.  ?

----------


## Nikost

> 30000 / 88.2 (29.43) = 340.13 
> 340.13  7. 2 380.91.  ?


.

----------


## Elen Pogosyan

...          ?...

----------


## Nikost

> ?...


  ?   ?  922

----------


## Elen Pogosyan

...

----------


## Nikost

> ...


.139    922

----------


## Elen Pogosyan

...  ... 
        ...    29.4    ...  12     15)    29.4 / 31 15= 14.22. ???

----------

> ...


   . ,     ,      .       ,   ,     .   -   .

----------


## alael

! , .
   06.05.13         31.05.13.  09.12.13
  22 000,  20 000,  - 20 000,  - 20 000,  - 20 000,  5 000.           ?

      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,       (,     ?)   29,4    - .    28/12*7

----------


## alael

> -,       (,     ?)   29,4    - .    28/12*7


     . (  ,   - 20 000),    09 .   6   .
..  = (22 000+5*20 000)/29,4=4 149,66  ?    ...?
 6  ,  4 149,66/12*6 = 2 074,83....     6   ?  :Cray:

----------


## waw

> ...


 922:
9.     **   :
*    ;*




> 6   ?


     ,          .

----------

,   *ZZZhanna*,   7 . 28/12*7=16,33   .   -     6 ,  122000.   - 29,4*6=176,4.  ,      .        ,  - ,       . :
122000/176,4=691,61  .
691,61*16,33=11293,99 .

----------


## alael

!   .         .
   ? 691,61*29,4 = 20 333,33? ?

----------

*alael*, ,       
 62

----------


## alael

, ,       62:

   01.06.13  30.11.13
-      - 128
-  - - 128 

     122 000 

  = 122000/128 = 953,13

    128/6 = 21,33

  = 953,13*21,33 = 20 330,26

----------



----------

> 01.06.13  30.11.13





> 


"3.     *  3 *  ( 1-  1- ),   ." (. 62) :Embarrassment: 
,  -   ?

----------

**, ,   . , 3    :Embarrassment:

----------


## alael

!      .  :Smilie:

----------


## alael

,   ,       = 691,61,         = 953,13.
 ,     ?? 

    -   -     ...        .

   691,61*16,33=11293,99 .  =1468,22,   = 9 825,77..  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   -     ...


 ,          ,    - .

----------


## alael

!

   691,61*16,33=11293,99 . 
 =1468,22, 

  = 9 825,77..  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> =1468,22


        1     .

----------


## alael

> 1     .


      .   -2      . 
     .    .   . 1     :Embarrassment:

----------


## GSokolov

> .


      .    -  .  ,        ( ..  ),     __      () ,        .    13 %   .

----------


## alael

. !

,    ?     ,   .

 ,          ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   /,    "".

----------


## waw

> ( ..  ),            () ,        .


 .

          ,  ,        ,  " ".
  ,  13%       (   )  .

----------


## masyndra

! , ,              :
   02.07.2007  23.01.2014.         28       /  01.12.2012  23.01.2014.
: ((5   *28  )+(5  *2,33))-28   =140+11,65-28=123,65

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 5  *2,33)


 5?  
  02.07.12-30.11.12  4 . 28  + 14    ,    /,        02.07.13  01.07.13.
  + 14    02.07.13  23.01.14.
..  5 . 26 . .. 26>  1/2 ,     6 . (      ).
 (5  *28)+(28/12*6 )- 28. . = 126 .
  .

----------


## masyndra

> 5?  
>   02.07.12-30.11.12  4 . 28  + 14    ,    /,        02.07.13  01.07.13.
>   + 14    02.07.13  23.01.14.
> ..  5 . 26 . .. 26>  1/2 ,     6 . (      ).
>  (5  *28)+(28/12*6 )- 28. . = 126 .
>   .


   !         - 14     .  ,         14  ???

----------


## echinaceabel

> - 14     .


. 121  .



> 14  ???


  -   14     /        ,      .

----------


## masyndra

.   ,       /    ( 02.07.2012  01.07.2013-  ,    02.07.13  23.01.2014)      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,        14 ,     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .   ,       /    ( 02.07.2012  01.07.2013-  ,    02.07.13  23.01.2014)      ?


..    28   -  28/12*1=2,33  .

----------


## masyndra

!

----------

,  !    -  1  2014     .   ,     ,       25000 ?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1  2014


  ,      ,    .        ,       .

----------


## echinaceabel

:Wow: 


> 


     ?

----------

> ,      ,    .        ,       .


       01.01.14  31.12.14...   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

300000 ,      ,  25000 ,    .

----------

> 300000 ,      ,  25000 ,    .


.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  25000


   .       ,        .       10  ,    2.

----------


## GSokolov

> ,  25000 ,    .


,             .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


  , .

----------

!

, ,       .  ,     ((((

    01.12.2013.  14.02.2014.       .

/    2 625
/      3 750
/        ???

 :

1. (2625+3750)/58,8= 108,42 
2. 108,42 * 4,67 = 506,32  

    ????

   .        .   
   ? (    1,43)

!

----------


## GSokolov

> /        ?


 :yes: 



> ?


 :yes:        .
 :   28 ,    (14 ),    ,    7 .

----------

> .
>  :   28 ,    (14 ),    ,    7 .


! 
    : 

1. (2625*1,43 + 3750)/58,8 = 127,61 
2. 127,61 * (2,33*3) = 891,99 ??? ?

----------

> :   28 ,    (14 ),


   - 31,   15,  ? ,  ,    . 15   -  ,  15- - .

----------


## GSokolov

> - 31,   15,  ?


 .35   169:



> ,                    - ,      ,   ,  ,        -    .


 __  -  , ,        1-        . -  ,      .

----------


## lenski

,     15.08.13  28.03.14   14 ?

----------


## 2007

> 28.03.14


    ?

----------


## lenski

,.28.02.2014

----------


## 2007

15.08.13  28.02.14 - 6 . 14 . 
    14

----------


## lenski

.

----------


## lenski

, .


01.08.2012
 28.02.14,    .

 2012 - 7781
2013 - 8326
2014-8868,
   ,      ?

 44

----------


## 2007

> 44


44,33




> ?


 8868/8326

----------


## lenski

12  13  8326/7781?

----------


## 2007

> 12  13  8326/7781?


12   ?      .  :Smilie: 
  01.03.13 - 28.02.14
 2013    8868/8326.

----------


## lenski

,      2012 .


.   ,  .

----------


## lenski

10 *8326*1,07=89088,20- 2013
2*8868=17736-2014
 106824,20/(12*29,4)*44,33=13422,67-

----------


## 2007

(8326*10*8868/8326+8868*2)/(29,4*12)*44,33

----------


## lenski

,     ,    ?      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


.

----------


## lenski

,!!!!!

----------


## lenski

> (8326*10*8868/8326+8868*2)/(29,4*12)*44,33


      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


  8868/8326 -    
8868/8326   1,07

----------


## lenski

> 8868/8326 -    
> 8868/8326   1,07


 ?  ,   ?

----------


## 2007

8868/8326=1,06509728561   :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 8868/8326=1,06509728561


. :Big Grin:

----------


## -

09.01.2014  07.03.2014,       2   ?    291,      ?

----------


## GSokolov

,      , ,           , ..  2,  4 .  ,             ,  ..   .

----------


## -

2    (,        ,                )       28 .       (  42 )     3   ?

----------


## GSokolov

:yes:  .

----------


## miamia

01.05.2014  29.05.2014.    ?

----------

*miamia*,     ?

----------


## sovestakima

*miamia*,      ?

----------


## miamia

. 28

----------

= 2.33
 = 
 = 29.3 * 29/31

----------

,      


    :  /      *     . ?  -   2014 ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?







> -   2014 ?


   -  ,      :Smilie:

----------

.          :yes:

----------

